# Green LED Fishing Lights



## YuccaFlatsRanch (May 3, 2004)

This is a repost of a posting of mine from a local Texas fishing Forum - thought you might like to see it too:

I have changed up the design of the light one more time. When I went back to Home Depot to get an 8 ft long bulb protector I realized it was bigger diameter than the 4 foot size. WELL, the 8 foot size's bigger diameter will easily allow me to run two 120 light strings in it giving the light 240 LED lights vs the 192 planned before. This will be done in a clear piece of bulb protector that is 26 inches long. Additionally the larger diameter protector will exactly allow a 1 inch PVC coupling to fit inside the protector. SO, the final cost of the 240 LED light will be $19.98 for two 120 LED light strings, 1/3rd of an 8 ft long Florescent bulb protector that cost 3.75 so add $1.25. Two 1 inch PVC couplings about $1.00, two 1 inch PVC Caps $1.80, two short 1 inch PVC sections totaling about 8 inches in length $.50, 2-3 4 ounce wheel weights, 2 telephone butt connectors $.20. Total for the project $24.75 for a 240 LED Green light. NOT TO BAD.


----------



## Ed Norman (Jun 8, 2002)

Are those 110V lights on an inverter or did you find 12V lights?


----------



## YuccaFlatsRanch (May 3, 2004)

They are 12 volt led strings. Each has 120 LED's and two strings doubled up will fit inside each light. The LED strings are totally waterproof. I will post sources for them if desired.


----------



## Ed Norman (Jun 8, 2002)

Very much desired. THanks.


----------



## YuccaFlatsRanch (May 3, 2004)

My Pleasure:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/e...0399018400&viewitem=&sspagename=STRK:MEWNX:IT

The other materials are available at Home Depot or Lowes except for the Telephone butt connectors which came from Radio Shack.


----------



## travis91 (Jul 26, 2005)

What is the use for this? im assuming you drop them in the water to attract fish?


----------



## YuccaFlatsRanch (May 3, 2004)

When they are placed in the water the green light attracts the tiny animals that minnows and other baitfish feed on, and then the actions of the baitfish attract the larger fish (predators). it's amazing how fast all this happens. I suspect the baitfish are actually attracted to the light knowing that light attracts the smaller stuff and the predator fish are attracted knowing the bait is attracted. Within a half hour of putting the lights in the water you can have a good food chain going. Green, blue, and UV light attracts the most. UV and Blue penetrates the water the furthest and green seems to attract the bait the best. Fish have a proven outstanding ability to see in the UV spectrum. Its why they can hit a black lure on a black dark night. They can silhouette the black object in the UV light. The actual lights I am making have 240 green LED's and 72 UV ones. The UV LED's will help the florescent lures glow too.


----------



## Ed Norman (Jun 8, 2002)

I'm looking forward to building and using mine, but I have one more question. How do you get them through the ice?


----------



## YuccaFlatsRanch (May 3, 2004)

Drill a hole, drop them through. Thats easier than deploying one off of a pier or jetty on the Texas coast. Deploying one from my Wavewalk W500 kayak (www.wavewalk.com) or FoldCat 375fc (www.seaeagle.com) is easiest.


----------



## Ray (Dec 5, 2002)

these seem to work well in warm water, and not at all in cool or cold water, in my experience, so don't expect much till mid summer and best in a lake or pond, again just my experience, best wishes, ray


----------



## YuccaFlatsRanch (May 3, 2004)

They should work anywhere there is a good supply of bait fish to attract. Its the bait fish that attract the Predators, not the light per se. The predators just know that light equals an easy meal.


----------

